# Carlos Seixas (1704 - 1742)



## bdelykleon

Carlos Seixas was born in Coimbra in 1704 and died at the young age of 38 in Lisbon. Son of the organist of the Sé (cathedral) of Coimbra, he was a child prodigy and obtained the title of organist in the same church his father presided with 14 years. Two years later he decided to move to Lisbon, where he met and probably had lessons with Domenico Scarlatti, whose influence is so clearly seen in in his works. There is even an anedocte saying that when the king's son, Dom António, arranged for Scarlatti to give him harpsichord lessons, Scarlatti replied that it was Seixas who should give him lessons, saying that Seixas was one of the finest virtuosi he had ever seen. He would soon become assistant organist to Scarlatti and after his departure to Spain (he was the teacher of the Royal Princess Maria Barbara who married the Infante of Spain and then move to the Escorial) he assumed the job of organist in Lisbon and court composer, where he died in 1742.

Seixas is arguably the most important keyboard composer from the Iberian Peninsula until the generation of Albéniz and Granados. He shows a double influence, first from the Iberian harpsichord and organ tradicion and even more important from the Italian style, specially from Scarlattis inventions. It is hard to know when each composer wrote each sonata, but Seixas sonatas usually show a rather advanced understanding of the sonata style, having composed even quasi-sonata forms in some works: bitematic and with a tonal I-V-I outlook, the texture and the phrasing also are located in the galante style. Also his harmonic writing is rather different showing an impressive ease with the sixth repertoire of the period. It is open to discussion who influenced whom but most probably we should think on a reciprocal development.

We are not only unfortuned due to his young death, but also about 90% of everything he composed was kept in the Cathedral of Lisbon, which would be razed and burnt thirteen years later in the famous earthquake of 1755. We know of 700 sonatas on his name, and we have about 100, we know of 10 masses, and have one, several symphonies are lost, and from his orchestral output we saved only an Overture which shows an unexplained French influence.

If someone is keen on him please manifest.


----------



## bdelykleon

Some of Seixas' works:













And the only portrait I know of:


----------



## clavichorder

Ah yes. I know someone who has Seixas keyboard works on youtube, played on a very unique clavicitherium. Check these out:


----------



## Ingélou

What a double misfortune - his short life, and the earthquake fire that destroyed most of his work. 

I've enjoyed listening to the (short) pieces on the posted links. Thank you. :tiphat:

On YouTube now, there are these longer videos:

Harpsichord Sonatas 1:





& Harpsichord Sonatas 2:





What a wonderful thing internet education is. :angel:


----------



## Taggart

His actual dates are 1704 to 1742 see wiki. Equally, the earthquake which destroyed most of his work was in 1755.

I've edited the OP to reflect this.


----------



## Subkontraposaunenbass

The style Carlos has, it sounds like what would have been if there were no gallant but except a baroque to classical transitional period.

I've been exploring his works, some of which are quite good:
Very good, the album is decent too: 



This as well, though the rendition isn't doing it justice, this has a lot of potential: 



Another: 



Another banger, super good: 



Ill likely post more good ones when I find them.

A lot of his music is quite fun to listen to, reminds me of Alessandro Scarlatti a bit.


----------

